# laser therapy against pain?



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

My vet was recommending it for my older dog who is having some severe hip problems right now. Does anyone have experience with this or know how effective it actually is? It seems almost like a miracle cure in the brochure, can be used against anything from insect bites to arthritis.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Annika Friberg said:


> My vet was recommending it for my older dog who is having some severe hip problems right now. Does anyone have experience with this or know how effective it actually is? It seems almost like a miracle cure in the brochure, can be used against anything from insect bites to arthritis.


Have you seen any overviews of how it works?

http://www.articlesbase.com/health-articles/does-cold-laser-therapy-work-2353066.html

http://myhipdysplasiaindogs.com/does-laser-therapy-work-for-arthritis-in-dogs/

http://www.cimarronah.com/how-does-laser-therapy-work/

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5008969_low-level-laser-therapy-work.html

http://www.methodsofhealing.com/Types_of_Healing/low-level-laser-therapy/


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I' ve used it for people with everything from shingles to sprained ankles and it seems to work well. It's not a miracle cure, but it's safe and worth a try. I've had good results with using it, but i've also had good results using other modalities and treatments also.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

My dog was treated when he was injured and the result was very effective


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the input (and thanks Connie, for the information - no, I didn't have time to research it yet, I only just heard about it today).

Turns out she's got medium-severe hip dysplasia with the beginning stages of arthritis. Not sure what we'll do.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

we have used it for wound treatment, it is pretty amazing, our vet lasered my injured knee with torn ligaments to demonstrate effectiveness of the laser and it was pretty amazing, warm heat lasted many hours, clearly an improvement


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

A vet freind of mine used it on her old pointer said it was fantastic,,, also you can add in a supplement called Sahsa s Blend ,I have had really good results with it


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've used a class IV cold laser on patients at an externship (and on myself on my torn medial meniscus and the herniated disc in my back), including my own dog and another dog with hip dysplasia and I really liked it. :smile: Non-invasive and for fractious animals, you don't even have to touch them with the wand. Most animals put up with it really well, even used it on a rabbit who went down acutely in her hind end. One caution is that you cannot use it with animals with lipomas (fatty tumors) or other cancers over the area you use the wand because it stimulates cell growth.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I used it on one of my pits after a CCL surgery - helped heal the scar very quickly (which wouldnt matter in your case), but definitely seemed to help with pain and increased mobility. She did the laser combined with the underwater treadmill and we had great results. I'd definitely give it a shot - we did it 2-3 times a week. It's quick and painless for them, and I've never heard of a dog having an adverse reaction to it - so I'd say it's at least worth a shot.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

kendell jones said:


> I used it on one of my pits after a CCL surgery - helped heal the scar very quickly (which wouldnt matter in your case), but definitely seemed to help with pain and increased mobility. She did the laser combined with the underwater treadmill and we had great results. I'd definitely give it a shot - we did it 2-3 times a week. It's quick and painless for them, and I've never heard of a dog having an adverse reaction to it - so I'd say it's at least worth a shot.


yeah, if something like this would manage the condition for a few years, we would be happy - but we have a second opinion appointment at a larger vet hospital by the end of this week hopefully - so we'll see what they say.


----------

